# Looking for male rats?



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I would like to adopt a male rat. I don't care if it's young, old, neautered, un neautered, lazy, hypo anything. I live in Sydney Australia but maybe we could ship them or something. Or like get those pet movers. I would also not care if there was two or three males. I will also accept four.


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

i would give ya 3 if ya live in USA i have 3 super sweet male.. i need to find home for....


----------



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

You pay for shipping and I could send you as many as you wanted, please email me disbecsemail @ yahoo .com


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Aportraitofbecca said:


> You pay for shipping and I could send you as many as you wanted, please email me disbecsemail @ yahoo .com


How many do you have?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

lilmissy22 said:


> i would give ya 3 if ya live in USA i have 3 super sweet male.. i need to find home for....


If I pay for shipping would you give them to me. I would pay $8 for each rat.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Shipping rats can be very stressful and should be a last resort IMO


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I agree now come to think of it. Any 1 in Australia?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

you might can try on the australian rat forum.. australianratforum.com


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah thanks


----------

